# Hello! - What's your MPG like?



## DynamicAllDay (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello everyone!

New owner of a MK3 TT 2.0 TFSI black edition in the best colour, glacier white, as of yesterday, just wondering if anyone could share what sort of mpg they get on their average run to/from work if you take it to work! I've got a profile set up in Individual mode that seems to get me about 31/32mpg when driving sensibly but if i put my foot down at all i seem to get a max of around 18mpg! Anyone similar?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Ask the question in the MK3 section you should get more replies.
I can move it if you wish.
Hoggy.


----------



## DynamicAllDay (Jun 5, 2018)

Oh yes please!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Best: 46 (65-70 on the motorway plus occasional roadworks at 50)
Typical motorway: 36-38 (I tend to stay around 70-75 plus occasional 80-85 for overtaking)
Mixed: 34-35
City: 24 short/cold-28 longer urban drives

Long time average: 35

46k miles 2.0 DSG with stage 2


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Similar to jabiqq but a stock 2L tfsi but my local driving gets low to mid 30s. Don't use it for commuting.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

75-80mph motorway, climate on = 40mpg av
40-50mph ish A & B roads = 36mpg av
"spirited" driving = 30mpg av
Track day = 11mpg 

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Mid 30s.Can get 43 on Computer on a long run keeping below 60mph.Better than the wifes 1.5 Mini Clubman.
2.0 petrol 2wd manual.


----------



## DynamicAllDay (Jun 5, 2018)

I've managed 42mpg today on a 9 mile journey on a mix of A and B roads through Surrey with the odd shift into sport for overtaking. Anyone know any good roads in or near Surrey for a bit of spirited driving?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

DynamicAllDay said:


> I've managed 42mpg today on a 9 mile journey on a mix of A and B roads through Surrey with the odd shift into sport for overtaking. Anyone know any good roads in or near Surrey for a bit of spirited driving?


Plenty of lovely roads.....far too full of other cars though. I average faster on my bike some days


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

Just to give some contrast and to make you guys appreciate your high figures.

I shot down to the Dordogne at the weekend for a wedding. 80% motorway at 135kph with some spirited overtakes and an Alfa 4c that thought he could out gun me, with the rest made up of some fantastic 90kph twisties and I returned overall 31.4mpg, which I thought was pretty good. :roll: :roll:

Similar driving last year in my TTS achieved 34-35mpg.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I pretty consistently average mid 30s and it will easily increase to the 40s on longer journeys

This is my record so far from a run up to Birmingham sitting on the motorway









Overall I've been very happy with the MPG and it's definitely one of the cars strong points considering the performance


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Long term average is just under 34 mpg at 43,000 miles, but easily get 37/38 mpg most days commuting to work (48 miles each way). Even when pushing on hard, it's still fairly decent upper 20's. Best I can have seen was 41mpg, which for the TTS is pretty good IMO.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

On a good day in London I get 29 - and thats a rare good day, With decent engine braking and not hammering down as much as I'd like, you can easily get 25 - once i'm on the motorway its mid 40's normally.

The first 10 mins normally return an average of 12 haha.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Old post but the most relevant.

I am getting 29 too in London and that's in eco mode! and I used to get 50 with a F56 latest model shape diesel MINi so finding that a bit annoying right now lol


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

all pretty impressive, would a stage 2 TTS be much worse (cruising / brisk x country)

Hi thirties at 80 cruise would be rather nice


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

You can't compare a diesel mini with a petrol TT. Any performance petrol engine car will be under 30mpg except on long runs. My old MX5 2.0 barely achieved 30mpg.


----------



## debatable_andrew (Aug 4, 2019)

37mpg over 9000 miles.
Few trips less than 40 miles.
A and B roads. Comfort mode with Sport at junctions and overtaking.

Last trip 43 miles 36mpg 37mph.
Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## foxmeister3 (Sep 5, 2015)

56-59mpg consistently over the last 30K miles. Over 60mpg on long motorway runs. I guess good fuel consumption is to be expected from a modern diesel engine but the high torque at low revs makes driving it a pleasure.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

My TTS is averaging 33 according to the dis. Most of its life is spent on the m62 though.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

34 mpg average, 67k miles.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hit a record high of *49.6* a couple of weeks ago. Some urban, some 50 mph motorway and some 70+ motorway on a 30 mile round trip.
One benefit of having a 1.8 engine I guess.


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

i can get 75 mpg in mine, it is a diesel and motorway is restricted to 50 too [/img]


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

41mpg or 5.7l per 100km is my record.
Conditions:
Quattro 2.0 DSG 
1. Eco mode
2. 3am (almost zero traffic)
3. Route that I know by heart so I managed to minimise breaking and unnecessary acceleration. (at the cost of a grandma in her Grande Punto yelling me to sell my car and buy a bus ticket) :lol:

This engine is not nice on fuel economy when you are in a gridlock.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Highest I've managed to get is 56mpg doing 70 mph. If it's not that it's anywhere from 41-48mpg. Car has K&N filter panel and res delete.

1.8 petrol manual


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Look at you all showing off with your above 35MPGs! :mrgreen: I'm averaging about 32 and the highest I've ever got is about 42 on a motorway run to Manchester. It's definitely improved since I started putting super unleaded in it though.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

jonp said:


> i can get 75 mpg in mine, it is a diesel and motorway is restricted to 50 too [/img]


That is impressive!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Stg1 TTs 
Low 20's but most of my driving is around built up areas and I rarely take it out of S.
On the rare long motorway journeys I have managed high 40's in economy


----------

